

What’s Next for Moore’s Law? For Intel, III+V = 10nm QWFETs - signa11
http://www.realworldtech.com/intel-10nm-qwfet/

======
AnonNo15
Here is the source paper he might be referring to.

[https://www.intel.ca/content/dam/doc/white-paper/non-
planar-...](https://www.intel.ca/content/dam/doc/white-paper/non-planar-multi-
gate-ingaas-qwfet-5nm-paper.pdf)

------
zokier
I don't know much about semiconductor manufacturing, but moving to QWFETs and
completely new materials seems like huge change for something that supposedly
is going to happen in the next 6-12 months. If I'm not mistaken this would be
one of the biggest changes in semiconductors in the past 10-20 years?

~~~
minthd
Finfet was also really hard , and took something like a decade(or more) from
research to production with decent yield.

And EUV based lithography(printing finer circuits using xrays), which intel
recently bought 10-20 machines of, also took a very long time.

So without a doubt, making chips is becoming much harder.

~~~
ipsum2
Do you know who they bought the EUV machines from? I didn't know EUVs are
producing high enough yields yet to be used for commercial applications.

~~~
minthd
They bought it from ASML. Yield wasn't the problem, throughput was - and many
experts lost hope on EUV - so this purchase is quite good news.

------
ableal
The RWT site is a gold mine of information and analysis of CPU history, for
instance this 2006 piece: [http://www.realworldtech.com/vax-cpu-
economics/](http://www.realworldtech.com/vax-cpu-economics/)

Linus Torvalds used to drop in to comment, a few years ago.

~~~
berkut
He still does.

